# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Sushi

## nickrizz

Sushi is great for the diet. Lean fish and rice. If anyone wants to know how to make it i cook it all the time, just ask.

----------


## Mighty Joe

Nick,

I Love sushi after a kick a$$ workout bro!
That stuff is addicting though...........

MJ

----------


## nickrizz

EXPENSIVE TOO!!! plus cant store it, rice gets hard as a rock

----------


## LS1

> Nick,
> 
> 
> That stuff is addicting though...........
> 
> MJ


Ain't that the truth. Im a sushi crackhead

----------


## nickrizz

Tuna is the best, i dont like salmon or california roll

----------


## Dally

I love it, there is a place here in Toronto called Blowfish... its fricken INSANE

the spicy tuna rolls and the california rolls and all that other stuff is insane!!

I feel like a hundred dollars after eatin sushi .... its incredible!

----------


## nickrizz

There is a place here in North Jersey that has all you can eat sushi for $19.95, also i went to a place in Coco Beach in Florida that was also all you can eat that was unbelievable

----------


## LS1

> There is a place here in North Jersey that has all you can eat sushi for $19.95, also i went to a place in Coco Beach in Florida that was also all you can eat that was unbelievable


No joke that place would go out of business if I went there and of course ya gotta be careful on which sushi places ya go to. A buddie and i went out for the sush and between the both of us we spent $260 included tip. As a matter of fact im going tonight not going that crazy though

----------


## partyboynyc

a good two or three times a week and usually once on the weekend. i might quite possibly die from withdrawl if i don't get my sushi!!my friend allmake fun of me that i have probably built the addition on the place i go with all the $$ i spend there since i always have to pay for some girl who goes with me. i go all out on the sushi and then have a nice filet mignon to wash it down. i'm a slob at this place.quite embarassing when you go with a girl,haha

----------


## nickrizz

which sushi do you usually eat and how much, i think i am the sushi eating champion

----------


## biglouie250

maki, any type of roll, tuna, salmon whatever...i think im gonna get some tonight as this thread is making me very hungry!!!

----------


## partyboynyc

> which sushi do you usually eat and how much, i think i am the sushi eating champion


i do the peppered tuna for an appetizer(usually about a dozen pieces, but they're sliced thin), then it's just the deluxe sushi dinner which is 3 pieces of each tuna, salmon, mahi mahi, and yellowfin. it has 6 cali rolls and 6 tuna rolls in it also. then i was it down with a salad and filet mignon.for dessert it's cheescake and green tea ice cream.
i'm a disgusting pig, but i'm trying to put on size so **** it

----------


## mustang331

When you guys start to eat UNI they you can say you eat SUSHI!!

----------


## kc

> i do the peppered tuna for an appetizer(usually about a dozen pieces, but they're sliced thin), then it's just the deluxe sushi dinner which is 3 pieces of each tuna, salmon, mahi mahi, and yellowfin. it has 6 cali rolls and 6 tuna rolls in it also. then i was it down with a salad and filet mignon.for dessert it's cheescake and green tea ice cream.
> i'm a disgusting pig, but i'm trying to put on size so **** it


+


 :EEK!:  dang! When I'm eatin sushi it's 3 pieces of salmon, 3 of tuna and maybe some eel.....after that i'm FULL!!!!!!! I think I could hide behind that pile!

----------


## nickrizz

I once ate:
3 shrimp tempura rolls (18 individual rolls)
8 pieces of tuna
5 pieces of shrimp
1 octopus
2 red snapper (i think)
1 salmon

After that they told me, my brother and father couldnt eat anymore, lol, NO JOKE.... I thought i was going to poo my pants after that day

----------


## LS1

> When you guys start to eat UNI they you can say you eat SUSHI!!


Always get 2 peices of uni.
I love it

----------


## nickrizz

uni??

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

Theres this place right near my house that has all you can eat sushi from 12pm-4pm everyday except sunday for $9.95 (thats 9.95, not 19.95). I go every Saturday and depending how much I can stuff down, eat either 6 or 7 rolls. I always get a combination of spicy tuna, spicy salmon, or unagi. That sht is so good...I could seriously live on it.

----------


## partyboynyc

> uni??


it's a guy with no penis.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nickrizz

> Theres this place right near my house that has all you can eat sushi from 12pm-4pm everyday except sunday for $9.95 (thats 9.95, not 19.95). I go every Saturday and depending how much I can stuff down, eat either 6 or 7 rolls. I always get a combination of spicy tuna, spicy salmon, or unagi. That sht is so good...I could seriously live on it.


where is this, in philly?

----------


## nickrizz

> it's a guy with no penis.....


well then i guess i wont be ordering that the next time i go to the buffet (or the guy with the penis)

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

> where is this, in philly?



Yeah, well suburbs of philly (huntingdon valley, if you know where that is)

----------


## LS1

> uni??


Its Sea Urchin its one of the most expensive if not the. Its sushi delicacy. If your lucky you won't like it, if not you may have just developed an expensive habit. Alot of people cant take the taste of it But if you like the sush you gotta give it a shot...Mmmmm uni

Heres something for the rest of ya's ya going think im f-ing crazy but...this I made my self try to save a few buck and the other from a sushi place

----------


## nickrizz

my tuna looks all f-ed up like that too

----------


## LS1

> my tuna looks all f-ed up like that too


Sh!t i could care less about how it looks just as long as I feed the craving and save some bucks right. haha.

----------


## nickrizz

you save lots of $$ when you make it yourself

----------


## HyperSick

I have the best watery sh1ts after eating sushi. I usually have to race home from the restaurant.

----------


## Aguro

i get that problem too, but the stuff is just too good...

----------


## nickrizz

i never get that problem, but i will remember that while i eat my wasabi

----------


## clockworks

I always thought the toro (fatty tuna) is the "best". Its always "market price", so I figured it was the top of the line. I never like it anyways, though...=)

All you guys are crazy, the sake (salmon) is by far the best. I actually think I eat salmon sushi exclusively.

Hehe, and to clear things up, sushi and sashimi are good for you, Americanized rolls are not. You know the ones I'm talking about, the ones dripping in fatty, creamy sauces... :Wink:  Mmm, Spicy Susan roll...=)

----------


## spywizard

dynamite roll

and 

sake

yellowtail

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## mitch428cj

> my tuna looks all f-ed up like that too


Why dont you post how you make yours and ill try it out tomorrow  :Wink:

----------


## fritz2435

I'm up at MSU, and the dorm across from me has sushi in the totally takeout... I grab 2 boxes a day for PWO! (12 individual pieces) And it's not cheap BS College-kid made sushi either, we purchase it from a store in East Lansing!

----------


## nickrizz

i have a rice cooker. i put 2 cups of sushi rice in the cooker with 2 1/2 cups of water. when it is done i take it out and put it in a dish that is not metal (usually ceramic). then i fan it or try to cool it down somehow while pouring in sushi vinegar untill it tastes like i like it. i then take little bit of rice in each hand and roll and pack it into a ball.

then i put the cut tuna on top of it.

----------


## ducati996

I am not experienced in seafood, never liked it. I tried shshi for the first time this weekend. I took my girl to a new big time restaurant and they had it at the buffet. It was brazilian and I liked it. I think I will try more.

----------


## nickrizz

tuna sushi with little wasabi, soy sauce is a must and some pickeled ginger on top

----------


## tycin

sushi is def my favorite thing to eat!! my girl and i eat it at least twice a week. id have to sy my favorite is red snapper,tuna and yellowtail.

sh!t now im craving sushi!!!

----------


## nickrizz

its way too much money though

----------


## tycin

> its way too much money though


money well spent!!

----------


## nickrizz

> money well spent!!


but money we dont have lol

----------


## tycin

> but money we dont have lol


lol... if thats the case then ya sushi def wouldnt b the best choice!

----------


## ArkansasAlex

OH, I love sushi, I either goto the sushi bar at shoguns, or the sushi bar at benihanas (spellcheck) in memphis. This summer there was an awesome sushi bar in bozeman, MT , called Daves Sushi (i know it sounds weird) but **** it was awesome,and always fresh!

My favorites are, tako, unagi, makral (spellcheck), and spicy tuna with lemon pepper, but I eat anything that is in front of me (as far as sushi goes)

I wonder how the seaweed salad is, as far as carbs and fats? anyone know?

Peace
ALex

----------


## smegs

blowfish is pimp, i try and go once nickrizz

----------


## gya321

Sushi is the best. I just had an awesome roll. Shrimp tempura with spicy tuna on top. Great stuff. They had some special of monk fish liver but it didnt sound to appetizing.

----------


## Rexx

I eat Sushi at least once a week, I've passed on pussy to go get Nigiri tuna and salmon. Where else can you get 200+grams of protein in a meal without choking down some fowl shake?
Here's a nice Sushi Nutrition Chart:
http://www.afcsushi.com/pages/nutrition.html

ps: it helps to buddy up with a chef, I'm helping one of the guys with workouts, believe me I'm coming out way ahead

if you're in the neighborhood
Piranhas (formerly Blowfish)
851 NE Green Oaks Blvd. Arlington, TX
Best in Dallas!

----------


## nickrizz

im so happy because i hate clubs and bars but there are some clubs here in jersey that have sushi bars so now me and my gf can kill 2 birds with 1 stone

----------


## dan476

gee man, i ended up in a small town cuz of work and there's no sushi around here. Closest one is almost 3 hrs away. I'd kill for some sushi right now...

----------


## ElTornado

If your ever in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. On 16th ave. there is a Korean BBq and Sushi place. They make all there money on all you can eat Korean BBQ so the sushi is super cheap but really fresh and good. Sake, tuna, unagi, ebi all like .75 cents each. Rolls are all 2-3 bucks each. I can get stuffed there for like 12 bucks.

----------


## WildCh1ld

My GF took me to this bomb a$$ sushi place in OC (So Cal) called TUNA TOWN for Fathers Day..It's owned by the drummer from KORN. They have a website if you guys want to check it out and I deffinitvely recomend it as a cool sushi spot, not to expensive either besides the beer being way over priced....
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## badger

Unagi kicks ass, Uni is gross.

----------


## nj juice

> im so happy because i hate clubs and bars but there are some clubs here in jersey that have sushi bars so now me and my gf can kill 2 birds with 1 stone


Yeah im from jersey, had sushi in a club last couple times i went to studio 4.......

----------


## nickrizz

my girlfriend goes to studio 4 a lot she said they have sushi there. where are you from in jersey? I'm in essex county

----------


## Johnnystick77

best sushi i've had is in socal....pasadena, LA, el monte, anywhere in southern ca.

always go with nigiri....the more meat the better

----------


## spywizard

crunchy roll..

----------


## Johnnystick77

lol this debate will never end. if i had to pick a favorite it would probably be......

UNAGI, the winner. i love the sauce.

Dragon roll is a close second, with avocados on top.......hell yeah

----------


## rsmihula

I eat sushi once a month, all you can eat probably the best eating I ever had along side of Lobster and shrimp in deep Mexico. Looks like Im gonna have to go twice this month after reading this thread I have to have my sushi now!

----------


## smokethedays

sushi is the best food eva eva eva :P

----------


## baseballJ121

Sushi is by far the best. I eat it once a week Min.

----------


## BLAZE K

is sushi really all that good for you? i mean the white rice? and theres def alot more of that rice in a roll then the fish.. i guess the white rice cant hurt you if your bulkin up but for someone that wants to start getting lean and cut sushi aint that great right?

----------


## Guy guy12

Who has eaten the most sushi at one time? I have had 64 pieces, some chicken, and miso. I had to pull over to dry heave I ate so much.

----------


## jdh

sushi is just fine for you even if your cutting because carbs are essential for your 2 pwo's whether cutting or bulking. you have to have them or your just ridding your self of muscle mass. id just stick to eating it with your 2nd pwo. also id try not to eat too much of any that has salmon or avacado. these are both good fats but you dont want to keep your fat intake low for your 2 pwo's.

----------

